# Dogstar



## BVW15 (May 3, 2015)

Hello Fur Affinity Community,

My name's Brandon and I'm new to the site. I'd like to introduce my webcomic, Dogstar!

It's the story of an unlikely hero's various misadventures, all the while learning how to use his secret magical abilities. I've modeled the comic after 80s-90s Saturday Morning cartoons. Currently in the first few pages of Chapter Two.

I hope you take the time to check it out and I would really appreciate any feedback.


----------

